# Canon SD1400IS Grainy Video...WHY?! :(



## Ultranothing (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all,

I just picked up a Canon SD1400IS tonight.  The still images look great (still playing with all the features), but the video looks just awful.  It plays fine on the camera LCD, but when I play it from the SD card, it looks like this:






I also copied the file from the SD card to the HD, thinking it might be the data transfer speed or whatever, but it still plays the same.

I'm playing it through VLC, WMP, and a few other players with the same result.  I downloaded the H.264 codec thinking maybe I was missing it, but it's the same.  I downloaded the AVCHD codec, thinking erroneously that this camera used that, and of course that didn't fix anything.

I tried playing the video on another computer, and it was also the same.

This is supposed to be a 720p HD video, but, as you can see, it looks more like a...50p, blown up.

You guys have any idea?


----------



## iGeekOFComedy (May 9, 2010)

omg my ixus 130/sd1440 has exo brill quality


----------



## oscaryu1 (May 10, 2010)

Iso?


----------



## The_Other_One (May 10, 2010)

If it's only when playing back on your computer, it's probably an issue with your codec/decoder.  I've seen similar outputs with mine when I switch between Quicktime and FFDShow


----------



## Geoff (May 10, 2010)

oscaryu1 said:


> Iso?


Previa?


----------



## Geoff (May 27, 2010)

basujunera0610 said:


> oh my god !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hilarious, haha!

To the OP, it's an issue with the lower-end cameras that use CMOS sensors, they perform horrible in low-light.


----------



## DoubleAT (May 27, 2010)

Change the resolution perhaps, also you took this video when it was dark and seems to be raining and video can only be as good as how much lighting it can get


----------



## Ultranothing (Jun 7, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1476500 said:
			
		

> This is hilarious, haha!
> 
> To the OP, it's an issue with the lower-end cameras that use CMOS sensors, they perform horrible in low-light.



The SD1400IS is a 14.1MP P&S, with a 1/2.3-inch type CCD, not a CMOS sensor.

Well, anyway, it was exactly what The_Other_One said:  Codecs.  Well, that's the only possibility I could think of.  The videos play absolutely beautiful on my new ASUS ROG G60JX (Win7).

And, for the record, the SD1400IS has a respectable ISO rating of 1600, and performs fabulously in low-light conditions.


----------



## Ultranothing (Jun 7, 2010)

DoubleAT said:


> Change the resolution perhaps, also you took this video when it was dark and seems to be raining and video can only be as good as how much lighting it can get



I dunno, guys, I've heard a few of you talking about the "low-light conditions" or the fact that it was "dark" but it's painfully obvious, from the pictures, that there was something else going on besides the results of low-light.

Look at the picture - the image isn't hard to see, or faded in any way, which would be the result of low-light conditions.  The picture is granulated, and almost appears to have been brought into photoshop and had a color-reduction or something similar.


----------



## Ultranothing (Jun 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by basujunera0610  View Post
> oh my god !!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just curious...where in this thread did this message from basujunera0610 appear, and how is it in any way relevant to this discussion?


----------



## shoppingglad (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe you can try Canon EOS 30D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera with EF 28-135mm,
this item will not have that problem.



Technical Details
Model: 1234B105 
Lens Type: Zoom lens 
Optical zoom: 5 x 
maximum_aperture_range: F/3.5-5.6 
Minimum focal length: 28 millimeters 
Maximum focal length: 135 millimeters 
Optical Sensor Resolution: 8.2 MP 
optical_sensor_technology: CMOS 
optical_sensor_size: 15.0 x 22.5mm 
Included Flash Type: Pop-up flash 
Red-eye reduction: Y 
form_factor: Built-in 
Display: LCD display 
Display Technology: TFT active matrix 
Display Size: 2.5 inches 
light_sensitivity: ISO auto (100-400), ISO 100-1600, ISO 3200 
Image types: JPEG, RAW 
video_input_special_effects: Faithful, Landscape, Portrait, Monotone, Neutral 
Exposure Control Type: Landscape, Portrait mode, Close-up, Night portrait, Sports mode 
Viewfinder Type: Optical 
Audio Input: None 
Width: 5.7 inches 
Depth: 2.9 inches 
Height: 4.2 inches 
Weight: 1.5 pounds 
Product Description
Manufacturer Description
The Canon EOS 30D replaces the award-winning EOS 20D. It brings proven EOS technology to a new level, giving photographers an unbeatable photographic experience. The EOS 30D incorporates a host of new features with Canon's highly acclaimed 8.2-megapixel CMOS sensor and DIGIC II Image Processor. The EOS 30D includes enhanced operational features such as a new 2.5-inch LCD monitor, true spot metering, a durable new shutter mechanism, and Canon's Picture Style pre-sets (Canon's in-camera image processing standard), all in an sturdy, magnesium-clad body. The maximum number of images in a folder is increased from 100 to 9,999, while the in-built flash has been upgraded to match the 100,000 shutter cycle durability, an increasingly important feature in the digital age. With all these new features the EOS 30D is truly perfection, refined.

EOS 30D Highlights


I f you want to know more about this item ,you can click this link:http://www.electronics-brand.com/canon-82mp-digital-camera-with-28135mm-p-3051.html


----------

